# California new 29 wildland fire laws



## cda (Sep 30, 2018)

Anyone have a link to a list of the 29 laws???


Gov. Jerry Brown signed 29 measures into law focused on mutual aid, prevention, emergency alerts and garage door safety.




Found the garage one, need battery back up::

https://eastcountytoday.net/wildfire-related-garage-door-safety-becomes-law/


Jul 1 2019

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB969


----------



## ICE (Sep 30, 2018)

I’ve never seen a permit for the replacement of a garage door. Is a permit required? The law now requires that the opener be replaced along with the door.  Dwight Esnard must be upset by this.

This is a knee-jerk reaction to five dead people that didn’t understand that a car defeats a garage door.


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2018)

And the other 28 requirements??

Anyone have a list


----------



## mark handler (Oct 2, 2018)

ICE said:


> I’ve never seen a permit for the replacement of a garage door. Is a permit required? The law now requires that the opener be replaced along with the door.  Dwight Esnard must be upset by this.
> 
> This is a knee-jerk reaction to five dead people that didn’t understand that a car defeats a garage door.


In the code....
Has to do with the safety hardware

CRC 2016 R309.4 Automatic garage door openers
Automatic garage door openers, if provided, shall be listed and labeled in accordance with UL 325. See Health and Safety Code Sections 19890 and 19891 for additional provisions for residential garage door openers.
Health and Safety Code - HSC
CHAPTER 12.5. Automatic Garage Door Openers [19890 - 19891]
Legislation in California (AB 3600, introduced by Assemblyman Polanco was approved by the governor on September 25, 1990, to go into effect January 1, 1991.
From that date forward in California no residential garage door opener can be sold, manufactured or installed in a single-family or multifamily dwelling without an automatic reverse safety device which complies with standards set forth by Underwriters Laboratories (UL).
The law further requires that manufacturers of residential garage door openers clearly identify the date of manufacture and its compliance with the specified standards.
Sellers of residential garage door openers must include a complete set of installation, operation, maintenance and testing instructions and installers must comply with the instructions.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 2, 2018)

cda said:


> And the other 28 requirements??
> 
> Anyone have a list


https://www.gov.ca.gov/press-releases/


----------



## cda (Oct 2, 2018)

He sure likes to sign his name


----------

